# Golf Swing Analysis Software



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I've found a few online. Which one is the best for your money?


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

IMO goto a professional teacher and they can analyze it for you along with a machine.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

Which software packages did you find? Although I agree that an instructor is necessary for proper analysis, I think it would be great to be able to record my swing as I progress with the sport.

Thanks,
TMC


----------



## FlatstickFred (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a P3ProSwing at home that I use. It's a pretty good tool. I don't have the launch monitor or video, may add that later.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

TMC said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Which software packages did you find? Although I agree that an instructor is necessary for proper analysis, I think it would be great to be able to record my swing as I progress with the sport.
> 
> ...



http://www.gaspsystems.com/

http://www.cswing.com/

http://www.thegolfsystem.com/

http://www.motioncoach.com/

http://www.swingmedic.com/

http://www.v1golf.com/professional/default.asp

http://www.improve-golf-swing.com/

Some of them you can compare to the pros. I'm going to ask my golf instructor if he does this. If not, I want to offer to get the program going for him.

Some are extremely expensive, and some are relatively cheap.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the links, you saved me a lot of investgative research!

I'll see which ones I can use with my camcorder, and go from there.

In the menatime, I've been video taping my lessons, which lets me analyse my swing, AND lets me hear what my instructor says about each one.
Cheers,
_TMC


----------



## Chuck Ferris (Sep 10, 2010)

*P3ProSwing Golf*

P3ProSwing is currently having a price reduction sale on all of their software packages. Swing analyzers that were 899 are now 599, swing analyzer and simulator was 1299, now 999.

The P3ProSwing is a pga endorsed product that has been installed in over 150 Sports Authority stores across the USA. Its very durable, accurate and portable. We are releasing 35 HD courses and the software is very accurate.

I am the sales manager for P3proSwing, so if you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

Chuck Ferris
[email protected]
P3ProSwing Virtual Golf Simulator and Golf Swing Analyzer for Home or Business
207-874-2300 ex 205


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Links*

Thanks for the links, some great software packages there.

A great tool to invest in your golf game.


----------

